# حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى



## king_of_kings (8 يوليو 2010)

*حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى*

_أنا جبت ليكم بجد كنز مش مجرد هدية_​ 
_تقريبا كل ترانيم القس أندرو فيليب _​ 
_كاهن كاتدرائية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل أسيوط_​ 
_ربنا يدديله الصحة و العافية و يرنم اكتر و اكتر_​ 
_بجد لما تسمعوه ها تقوله عايزين من دا كمان_​ 
_ترانيم روحانية و صوت عذب و اداء مفيش بعد كده_​ 
*و دى لينكات كل ترانيمة تقريبا*​ 
لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 1​ 
أيا نفسى إفرحى و إتعزى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?vejtzmzjigk​ 
أمجد الآيات – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?g0mnzigmyy0​ 
إبكى كيفما تشاء – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?lwdnntchzty​ 
إن كانت حولى تجارب و آلام – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?duyioqzydmz​ 
إذ دخلتُ قدسك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?yhwjknmkm5m​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 2​ 
الربُ راعى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?z1dj3yykzmn​ 
بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?lumndzjztz1​ 
م ر ى م مريم اسمك غالى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztki34xzizn​ 


تأملوا الإله ربَّ البرية – القس أندرو 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jtyno4zjydn​ 
ترنيمة إخرستوس آنيستى المسيح قام – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?lek20ywwijz​ 
تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?zlun2kmmcyz​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 3​ 
حُـبـُُّكِ يا مريم – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?n0gydtyixwn​ 
ربى أنا ليك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntiizmwmymz​ 
سأعيشُ أذكرُ فضلَكَ – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynniy5qynhf​ 
غالبين غالبين – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzlnhwytiz​ 

قلبى إشتهى يا ربى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?5twnycttyoz​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 4​ 
قلبى بيفرح – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?hkz3j2mkm0w​ 
كل أما أحس إن أنا وحدانى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ytyxhzz5gy5​ 
كنت مديون العلى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?0hjogty1ihj​ 
لا تخف – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzjte1hdcgw​ 
مثل عظيم رحمتك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?xzozdiyqmyw​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 5​ 
من يوم ما قابلت حبيبى يسوع – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?igmkxmmjywg​ 

ها آتى سريعاً – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?tym5yvjnxmm​ 

هلليلويا يا فرحنا يا هنانا – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?zl1ymz4myjl​ 
يا أم الله يا حنونة – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?nyetzmnqlgz​ 
يا إلهى لا رجاء لى سواك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?d1kuzdkhzjn​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 6​ 
يا راعى نفسى – بدون موسيقى – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?ydzu2iyu2gg​ 
يا ربنا أنت حياة العالم – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?izjl1lxetd1​ 
يا ربنا يسوع ليس لنا سواك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?fz2cnlykg2t​ 
أدنو إليك أرتاح – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?awyyn22ylni​ 
كنيستى القبطية – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzkgjxmz2my​ 

لينكات ترانيم القس أندرو جـ 7​ 
ما أحلى السجود – بالعود و الجيتار – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?3jhyyey523w​ 
مَنْ أنا لأصيرَ من شعبِكَ – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?0nnwwyicvjc​ 
نفسى بتغنيلك – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?zduxzyfzqxm​ 
يا راعى نفسى – القس أندرو 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yvrhnon25ng​ 
ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا – القس أندرو
http://www.mediafire.com/?gnrcgczajnx​


----------



## andodo (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى*

رااااااااائع وانا سمعت ترنيمة واحده عجبتني اوي
​


----------



## بيتر القمص كامل (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى*

ترانيم جميييييييييييييييييييييييييلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى*

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصريا و مش على اي منتدى - كل ترانيم ابونا اندرو فيليب - صاحب الصوت العذب - بجد روووعة - و هدية لأروع منتدى*


----------

